

View the source code of Eminem's new website - duggieawesome
http://www.eminem.com/

======
brownbat

        > /* Address `outline` inconsistency between Chrome and other browsers.
    
        > /* Address styling not present in Safari 5 and Chrome.
    
        > /* Address differences between Firefox and other browsers.
    
        > /* Address styling not present in IE 8/9.
    

As an illustration of browser fragmentation?

------
writeclick
An illustration of crap code. Wow.

